# Wander



## carlton747 (13/4/11)

Was at the super market the other day and bought some brew , anyway 20 years or so ago my dad brewed Wander kits I think from memory he had the wander fermenter and all the gear similar to the coopers starter kits , so my question is are the tooheys kits at the super market Wander kits dressed up in Tooheys cans or did Wander go out of business . And I Know the Wander Brew Kits were shit .


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/11)

When I ran a LHBS in the late 70s our bulk malt extract was Wander - it came in big metal clip top pails and we sold it out of a honey dispenser. I don't know if it was actually made in Australia, I see nowadays that it is all made in Switzerland, which would explain why they no longer do kits here. What I do remember is that the colour consistency from pail to pail was not very good, with some brews turning out lager coloured and some UK-ale coloured.


----------



## carlton747 (13/4/11)

BribieG said:


> When I ran a LHBS in the late 70s our bulk malt extract was Wander - it came in big metal clip top pails and we sold it out of a honey dispenser. I don't know if it was actually made in Australia, I see nowadays that it is all made in Switzerland, which would explain why they no longer do kits here. What I do remember is that the colour consistency from pail to pail was not very good, with some brews turning out lager coloured and some UK-ale coloured.



yeah I remember they did a dark ale it was bloody horrible even after about 6 months in the bottle , not even close to the coopers dark ale but 20 years ago you couldnt get a coopers dark ale . I was pondering about the Wander brand thought it may now be Tooheys and from what I've read on this forum sounds like the Tooheys kits maybe just as bloody horrible!


----------



## scooza (13/4/11)

i have been doing a tooheys special lager and have found the taste to be alright. much better than the tooheys draught or any of the coopers variety


----------



## np1962 (13/4/11)

A good percentage of DME sold at LHBS is made by Wander.
Nige


----------



## Pennywise (13/4/11)

Yep, and the people who distribute it are Bintani. Great dme for extract brews IMO

getting a bit :icon_offtopic: I was just looking at the stats for their malt extracts and was surprised to see that the liquid extract's shelf life could be as little as 3 months, depending on packaging. Might be something to note for those who use it it bulk


----------

